# 30 gal Hex shrimp tank (Moss Pavillion)



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

And so the journey begins with yet another shrimp tank, my newest creation.... The Moss Pavillion!!!

The idea is like an apartment for shrimps with views of other tanks and whatever else in my garage, strata is free so it's a heck of a deal, bring your shrimp relatives, friends... Every shrimp is welcome!!!

Now for the specs:

30g hexagon tank 18" wide 30" tall 
200w heater
Large sponge filter
Lighting will be a 28w pc refuge light
Ada soil
May also add co2 later on.....

Plants and livestock:

30 painted fire red shrimps
Weeping moss attached to mazanita
Flame moss wall x 2
20 brigittae rasboras aka Chilli rasboras
CPO crayfish aka Mexican dwarf cray


The tank was set up two weeks ago, thanks to Pat for the Ada soil and filter squeezings from all his shrimp tanks....

Currently the water looks like the amazon with a slight brown tinge but atleast no fish were used for this cycle....

I will be working on 2 moss walls when I can find enough moss, currently I can only do 1 wall as a tester while I find more moss....

Stay tuned for some pics in a few days, right now there's not much to look at as the tank is cycling


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats just cruel, tell us about this really neat setup and then make us wait several days to see it 

j/k, looking forward to the pics, do you need any x-mas moss? i have some in my 10G with gobies i put in a powerhead for them to play with the current, makes the x-mas moss spin all day like a tumbleweed its pretty neat


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

cant wait to see it!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I also can't wait - sounds awesome.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> thats just cruel, tell us about this really neat setup and then make us wait several days to see it
> 
> j/k, looking forward to the pics, do you need any x-mas moss? i have some in my 10G with gobies i put in a powerhead for them to play with the current, makes the x-mas moss spin all day like a tumbleweed its pretty neat


Thanks for the offer on Xmas, I may take you up on that!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sounds awesome, we're in for a treat if it looks as good as your other tanks! Thinking of starting a shrimp tank myself...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for an update...

I wanted to build a mesh wall for the tank so I did some research and found that the local craft store was my best bet!

Off to Michaels I went to buy a few black mesh mats and some suction cups for the moss wall...

These suction cups were somewhat pricey, but I needed it so I bought it. 

The black mats were .89, the suction cups were $2.29 per pack.

I decided to use staples to hold the 2 pieces of mesh together as I dont think it will hurt or contaminate a freswater tank if it was saltwater then forsure it would rust!

suction cups


















mesh with precut holes, I decided to use only 3 as the pack came in 3 suction cups.I have faith these are strong enough to hold up the mesh...


























It was simple just layed the flame moss on


























then covered the other mesh overtop and staple!


















took less time then driving to the store to pick up the supplies.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

And now for some pics of the new tank.


































The livestock was added tonight and they all seem fine.

brigitae rasboras are swimming around exploring their sorroundings and the cray is doing circles aswell!


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

wont those staples rust?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Staples will rust, but no biggie Chris has it all under control im sure 
CPO? whered you get that from Franks? Can't wait to see the tank filled with PFRs!


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice DIY moss wall. I was worried about the staples too. Will you be removing them when the moss grows in?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

christhefish said:


> wont those staples rust?


They may rust but as I said less likely in freshwater!



Tn23 said:


> Staples will rust, but no biggie Chris has it all under control im sure
> CPO? whered you get that from Franks? Can't wait to see the tank filled with PFRs!


Yah can't wait to put the PFR in!!!



Phyrex said:


> Nice DIY moss wall. I was worried about the staples too. Will you be removing them when the moss grows in?


I hope the flame moss grows in fast, once it does I will remove the staples!


----------

